# Equipment for sandwich restaurant



## daoton (Jul 30, 2015)

Hi everyone,

My name is Dao Ton. I plan to open a Sandwich shop soon.To be honest, I don't have so much knowledge about the equipment such as oven, proofer, dough mixer, dough divider, dough sheeter and roller.... Could you please give me advices for this?

Thank you for all opinion.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

@daoton ,

Have you researched your area for a good bakery that can bake your bread. If you're volume is great enough a good bakery will

make you an exclusive bread that is not available to others.

I've been involved in putting together business plans for a variety of sandwich companies. I have yet to find it financially feasible to produce sandwich bread on-site unless it's a multi unit company which uses the one facility to produce for the others and that's still tight.

Factoring in the equipment, labor, space, utility usage, it just increases the cost of your bread to where it would not be comparable to outside

vendors.

Unless of course you are planning to have a full bakery outlet as well as sandwiches.


----------



## daoton (Jul 30, 2015)

Hi Panini,
Thank you for your information. FYI, my sandwich is the Vietnamese style which is called ' Banh Mi '. My shop is all about Banh Mi so I think it is neccessary to equip the commercial oven, proofer, mixer...for the shop. Please give me the advice on it. Thx


----------



## lagom (Sep 5, 2012)

Its been a while since ive worked with american brands but my memory tells me alto sham for to proof and bake, hobart for a mixer. I never had a high enough baking voulme to have dividers, rollers or a sheeter. As an alternitive to alto sham if you are wanting a deck typt oven look at bakers pride. Best wish in your new business.


----------



## fablesable (Oct 11, 2014)

Mmmmmm......a real banh mi sammy!! I have not had a good one of those in a long time.

@daoton As I know you will probably keep your baguette recipe close to heart, I am going to assume you are making your own Banh Mi Tay for your shop. That is going to require a mixer, proofer and oven. Also, dough scrapers, couple sharp bread knives and baguette loaf pans. No need for a roller or sheeter. @Lagom has given you names of some great names for equipment.

Although I applaud the wanting to do your own baking from scratch, I am going to recommend you listen to what @panini has to say in his previous post. Finding a local artisan bakery that will do your baguettes for you will greatly improve your productivity and efficiency in the making of the sandwiches as well as cost you less in the long run on equipment cost, labour and food wastage. If you are walking into this business with no knowledge on what equipment you will need to start your endeavour, this tells me that you are a very inexperienced person when it comes to the food industry. Trying to find your ability to bake great banh mi tay or baguettes takes time and experience.....which you do not have. It would be in your best interest to let the bakeries with experience bake your specific baguette and you just deal with all the rest of the lovely goodness going into the sandwiches. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Well if you want to stay as original as you can, might as well go French. Check out Pavailler. If you don't see what you need, I'll give you more names. I would  go vertical with the mixer. Planetary just don't handle the stress. I don't see the need for a sheeter. A dutchess press and a moulder.


----------



## giorgione (Sep 1, 2015)

Oven, proofer and mixer and you good to go ! 

I suggest you look at Giusto's flours if you are in California! 

They might be right about the sustainability when making your own bread, but then again it depends on which volume you are planning. Just follow your heart but keep in mind that if you make your own bread there is a lot more work preparation and management that goes into it. Obviously customers will love it !


----------

